# Kali- 2004 -2010



## walatafa (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi my name in Junior
I woke up one day and i found out my dog had been hit by a car and the car had escaped without any one noticing. The night before he died he barked from that evening for hours and nothing could stop him from food, treats, commands to make him keep quite....I think he jumped over the fence cos it the fence door was closed. I LOVE YOU MAN


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry about your dog, but this is exactly why you never leave your dog unattended and unsupervised in the yard, fence or not.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your dog, what a shame that he died that way.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So sorry about your dog.


----------



## walatafa (Oct 3, 2010)

@Lucy my aunty came to visit us so i had to let Kali stay out for some few days cos my aunty is allergic to dogs

thanks guys for your condolences


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, it only takes a few seconds. Sad.


----------

